# digitrax and blinking forward light



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

I am stalled and Digitrax 163lo I believe that is the number. I have forward reverse ditch lights and beacon. When I run the locomotive the front light flickers on and off and it is an LED with the right resistor installed. Has anyone ever came across this problem and no other lights flicker but the front


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Decoder, if you hooked up only the blue and white to the headlight, blue and yellow to tail light, blue and green to right ditch light, and blue and violet to the left ditch light.


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes that is how I wired it and I believe it is brown to the beacon. So that is a tell tale sign of a bad decoder? I guess I could try running one of the extra functions to the head light. One other question..I put a new loco pro can motor in it and it is very hard to get it to run smooth at low speeds. Could that also be the decoder or maybe the motor?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Do you have another decoder you could try?
It could be the motor.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I had a similar problem with a 164 decoder. It didn't appear until I tried to use the mars effect. I reset it to the default settings and it still had the same. I removed the motor and just used it as a sound unit in a F7 B unit. I used the headlights functions for interior lights in the portholes. The flicker went away, so that to me would indicate a motor issue. Why it appeared with mars, I don't have a clue. Tsunamis for me from now on.


----------

